# My EOTD with Bright Side/Gallery Gal!



## PrettyKitty (Jul 23, 2006)

- Bright Side e/s
- Gallery Gal e/s
- Forever Green powerpoint
- Fix' Mascara (Clarins)
- 2000 Calories mascara 'Rich Black' (Max Factor)
- Mystery e/s for my brows


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 23, 2006)

I like this. very pretty!


----------



## MzEmo (Jul 23, 2006)

ooh i like it nice and simple


----------



## Coco_Hailey (Jul 23, 2006)

I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your eyes are so green like that!


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Jul 23, 2006)

WHOAH! The green looks great with your eyes!


----------



## slvrlips (Jul 23, 2006)

very nice 
your brows are pefect


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 23, 2006)

pretty! i love the colors


----------



## ben (Jul 23, 2006)

lovely.
i love this duo :0)


----------



## user6 (Jul 23, 2006)

wow, that looks beautiful!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jul 23, 2006)

Soft and subtle. Very nice


----------



## Sanne (Jul 23, 2006)

beautiful!!!


----------



## prsfynestmami (Jul 23, 2006)

Your brows are amazing... I used Mystery for mine too.. what brush do you use??


----------



## Life In Return (Jul 23, 2006)

I really like your eyebrows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very pretty


----------



## umsaeed77 (Jul 23, 2006)

wow that very hot and sexy ilike ur eye


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 23, 2006)

beautiful, I love it!


----------



## CrimsonCountess (Jul 23, 2006)

Very, very pretty!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 24, 2006)

I love your eye color and the e/s emphasizes your eyes well


----------



## Patricia (Jul 24, 2006)

gorgeous! wish i had green eyes!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jul 24, 2006)

W 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 W!​


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 24, 2006)

wow ur eye color is very pretty


----------



## KJam (Jul 24, 2006)

Beautiful - really compliments your eye color!


----------



## Joke (Jul 24, 2006)

Goes really good with your eye color! Love it.


----------



## sarahmarin (Jul 24, 2006)

beautiful look!! what brush do you use for your brows?? theyre perfect!!


----------



## Ms. Green Eyes (Jul 24, 2006)

Very nice... loving the colors!


----------



## NightMusik (Jul 24, 2006)

Oh my GOSH.. that is absolutely beautiful and your brows are perfection!!!


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Jul 25, 2006)

very beautiful love how u put that one color near the lash line


----------



## Shavwi (Jul 25, 2006)

this is gorgeous - I hope you don't mind that I used you as inspiration and did a simlar look to this! It looks stunning on you


----------



## Midgard (Jul 25, 2006)

Pretty!


----------



## mm87511 (Jul 25, 2006)

LOVE all ur FOTDs! brow perfection indeed!


----------



## randiu (Jul 25, 2006)

pretty!


----------

